# New gutters flattened out roof shingles



## Popcorn32 (Nov 21, 2021)

Recently had new roof with new gutters installed. It appears shingles are flat due to new gutters which makes me concerned for water intrusion but I’m also not an expert. Thoughts? Thanks


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

They pushed the gutter up too high there, might be able to notch the drip edge around the hangers. Can't say 100% from that pic though.


----------



## andy (Oct 30, 2011)

That is garbage and needs to be redone


----------



## KJB420 (Jul 29, 2017)

That run is installed WAY TO HIGH. Dropping it down would leave holes in the fascia behind the drip edge metal so the best way is to do like rooferman suggested: notch the drip edge metal around the hangers so that it can sit properly on the eave.


----------

